# Pics of my new buck!!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The breeder sent me some pics of my new buck today, hopefully him and my doe get to be flown home this week!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :thumb: 

Looks like he has little spot of white on his front leg? 

What are his lines?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I love his color! Congratulations!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

he's really level. :drool:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice!!! love his coloring!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

nice boy........... :wink: :greengrin: congrats


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Oooo I like! lol Handsome fellow...congrats!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!1 cutest thing ever!!!!!


oh.. i see , you can ship goats but not your brother.... :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everybody!! I'm really excited about him.



RunAround said:


> What are his lines?


He has Clovertop's, Timber*Cove and Winterwoods, and his pedigree traces back to animals like SG ++*B Winterwood's the Medicine Man, +B Hibb Herd TRT Billy Idol, CH The Stolen Pines Dew Say(I think she may have been a national champion) and Clovertop's Lionel. Here is his dam, she is a SGCH doe and still going strong at 8 years old:



















> oh.. i see , you can ship goats but not your brother....


Sorry he's still flighty, its really hard to catch him. I was thinking maybe a box on a stick with some M&Ms under it :shades:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats! What a handsome little guy! Impressive dam too! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I know that goat.... i want to say its montana.. i dunno. i just woke up.



> Sorry he's still flighty, its really hard to catch him. I was thinking maybe a box on a stick with some M&Ms under it :shades:


LOL .. booby trap one of the farm machines.. it'll work faster


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Nice buckling!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks FunnyRiverFarm and Ashely!



SDK said:


> LOL .. booby trap one of the farm machines.. it'll work faster


lol ok will do :shades:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What a cute baby. He looks like he will bake some beautiful babies. :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori  I'm hoping he will cross nicely with my Yogi daughters.

I just got an email from Alethea, looks like my buck and my doe get to ship on Thursday!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

He is a really nice looking buck!! Congratulations Sarah!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Shivonne  They're coming tonight, they're flight comes in at 7:10 so I can't wait!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Thats great!!! I'm really glad for you!  :stars:


----------

